# Embed realtime updating webclip



## rab777hp (Sep 19, 2009)

Hi-
I would like to embed a portion of a website as a webclip that updates live in real time- similarly to web clips in dashboard, it only has to update on every page refresh- no need to have to update continuously, but, any solutions would be welcome.
So does anyone any software/services/code that can do this???


----------

